# Medication for DR



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I think im coming to a point i need to try something new, time and distraction just aren't cutting it for me.

I have 95% DR and 5%DP, No previous anxiety drug abuse, i believe i have DR primary?

And medication that has helped anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

I didnt have anxiety either man, i went on a drinking rampage of just energy drinks/soda ive had this for 2 months now and im finally working my ass off to come out of it you dont need medication to beat it, what you need is a healthy diet(even though i dont compleatly follow this tactic) i take One a day vitamins/fish oil tablets in the morning and at night with breakfast/dinner. NOOO soda. no mas soda. and i run and hang out with friends go hiking and im not letting the DR/obsessive thoughts get me down. it all lies down to if you want to beat it, it has nothing to do with diversion tactics/waiting it out you gotta take action and live your life man.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Drew. said:


> I think im coming to a point i need to try something new, time and distraction just aren't cutting it for me.
> 
> I have 95% DR and 5%DP, No previous anxiety drug abuse, i believe i have DR primary?
> 
> And medication that has helped anyone in a similar situation?


It helps to understand the underlying reason for your DR - which, from your other posts, you don't know of any. Have doctors run any tests? Made any diagnosis? Tried any medications in the past (I assume not)?

Medications to use vary quite a lot.

As you don't feel you have DP, then you may wish to first explore a neurological source for the DR. I have DR that has been linked to a subtle mild brain injury (no trauma involved) about 3 years ago. Common for epilepsy and brain injuries is the use of anti-seizure medication (even if you don't have seizures). Gabapentin is a mild one and has helped me. Klonopin and other benzodiazepines are also used.

Less common for brain injury (but some neurologists are familiar with it) is the use of dopamine agonists (boost dopamine). Sinemet (levodopa) and Wellbutrin have been extremely helpful for me. There are others like Requip (used for RLS) that can be tried. These very specifically addressed most of my visual issues that you may have read. If you have weird eyesight, this may be something to try. Of these 3, Sinemet is my favorite but the least likely to get a prescription for since it is usually used for Parkinson's Disease or syndrome.

Many doctors prescribe anti-psychotics which are usually used for hallucinations, schizophrenia or delusions. They are usually anti-dopamine as excess dopamine can cause these problems. Some people report that they like them but technically DP/DR is a dissociative disorder not a psychotic disorder ("loss of contact with reality"). This is a reminder that a solution may come from a medication usually used for something different.

There are SSRI, usually for depression and sometimes anxiety. MAO inhibitors that allow neuro-transmitters to hang around longer. The list seems endless but actually most are variations of just a few fundamental types. So if you have a negative response to 2 or 3 medications that increase serotonin, chances are you probably should try something else. If serotonin exaggerated your DR, then some thing anti-serotonin (or increase other transmitters).

There is a lot of trial and error involved. However, once you have a doctor you like and is willing to work _with_ you, it doesn't need to be an ordeal.

One simple piece of advice, try very small doses and note your response (if any) over a few days. Then increase if needed. Keep a logbook. Ask the doc specifically for dosing this way so he can prescribe for it - most important because once-a-day time released pills usually cannot be broken in half and may otherwise be too strong. Also try for medications that don't require long build up times or withdrawals - save these for last.

Another piece of advice, don't get overly concerned over unexpected side effects. If they are bad then discontinue. If they are mild, give it a couple of days to see what happens.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> It helps to understand the underlying reason for your DR - which, from your other posts, you don't know of any. Have doctors run any tests? Made any diagnosis? Tried any medications in the past (I assume not)?
> 
> Medications to use vary quite a lot.
> 
> ...


Seems that some people get help from benzo's. Nardil and Lamictal both have some benefits to a few folks as well. If I had to take something (When you have reached that point) I would start out with Gabapentin as VD has already mentioned. If that did not work, I would give Lamictal a look or maybe even another AC and not go the AAP route unless it is absolutely a last resort. I would for sure take the Benzo group before the AAP group. Klonopin can make you really depressed (That was my case) and then I switched to Xanax which helped the DR about 50% or so. If you are set on an AAP, Seroquel XR at low doses (200) seems to help those with anxiety disorder's more than Zyprexa does. BUT... if you or a loved one is flipping out, climbing the walls or pulling your hair out, Zyprexa will calm you the hell down right NOW better than anything on the market. The problem is, in cases of DR/DP, no AAP's have a history of doing much at all.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Thank you I am really grateful for you advice, I have booked an appointment with a new doctor next week, iv never really gone down the medical route so hopefully i can find someone who finds my problems interesting.

Im going to take a print off of your reply visual dude, as last time i saw docor the just wanted to give me prozac. I do have a lot of visual distortions:

Ghost's and trails
when I stare at an object is moves like its vibrating
visual snow lots of static

In never had any sort of major head injury though...

Thanks anyways, hope you dont mind if i ask little advice when i get back from doctors


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

I was on Paxil (20 mg) for six years and it worked out the DR/DP 88% of the time. Then when I thought I didn't need Paxil anymore, and got off about six months ago I went back to having DR/DP and severe panic attacks. I been experiencing it for about two weeks now. I started Paxil again, but I feel like it is making my symptoms worse. I'm completely in a vegatative state. I also take Ativan at night to relax my muscle contractions that I get.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Drew. said:


> Thank you I am really grateful for you advice, I have booked an appointment with a new doctor next week, iv never really gone down the medical route so hopefully i can find someone who finds my problems interesting.
> 
> Im going to take a print off of your reply visual dude, as last time i saw docor the just wanted to give me prozac. I do have a lot of visual distortions:
> 
> ...


*when I stare at an object is moves like its vibrating* Is the vibrating also in the center of your field of vision? Or is it only in the peripheral (side) vision? For me the center holds still but the peripheral (usually lower) regions jiggle - mostly when tired, been around cars or just when I get up in the morning.

*In never had any sort of major head injury though...* Neither have I. The DR is from 'sick building syndrome' that affected a lot of the people in it although only 2 have severe neurological problems.

*Thanks anyways, hope you dont mind if i ask little advice when i get back from doctors* Look forward to hearing what he/she has to say. Is it a specialist? I'm excited that you might find help even though its unlikely to be a quick solution.

I've been a bit busy recently but will gladly answer questions now and after. [I know I need to post an overview of my story but its hard to start and I don't want to ramble]


----------

